# Avery Ground Force Blind



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious if anyone here has the new *Avery Ground Force Blind* or as seen it? I'm wondering if the stubble straps in the doors have vertail stubbles straps instead of horizontal (so you stuff it sideways like a Migrator blind)?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Chis,

I have one and I like it alot. The stubble straps are horizontal like on a finisher. It folds up really small like a Power Hunter and sets up in less than 30 seconds. I have hunted out of it about 10 times now and have no complaints so far. But, we will see how it holds up though out the season.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw it at Cabelas. Can't remember the straps but man that thing looks sweet. Seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice low profile.....But there is a bar that jabs you right in the back when laying down.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

i have one and after using it I dont even like to deal with my finisher.. Stubble straps are horizontal. Sets up amazingly fast, makes the finisher seem like a complicated contraption. I also love the mesh over your face, can see through it much better and it doesn't have that shiny glare to it. Very happy with it.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Sets up and tears down in about 1 minute. A friend of mine has one and it is as comfortable as any other blind as far as the seat goes. It is a little smaller than a finisher and, as I said above, it folds up rather easily.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't fit in one, but then again I don't fit in much of anything. Tried one out during the Early goose season and my head stuck out the hole. You should have seen my last hunt trying to get in a power hunter, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## jbrotz (Dec 13, 2004)

Chris -

I just got two of them in last night.

If you want to take a look you should pm me - I'm in N Bismarck.

Pretty sweet - might need an extra pad for the bar across the bottom.

Justin


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a Ground Force the other month.

A couple things:

1) The stubble straps are not horizontal like the Migrator, they are vertical like all the rest.

2) The bar in the back sucks and can be uncomfortable.

3) For some weird reason, they decided to use screws for the doors instead of clips like every other blind ever made. I've already lost a screw and I keep forgetting to bring a screwdriver in the field (yes, the blind requires a screwdriver for assembly). So I now just leave the doors connected.

Those are the 3 cons. The blind is low profile, lightweight and does setup easily (remember, I put it away setup). Nice blind, but still a long ways from being THE blind to use in my opinion.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Try an S.U.B.. Take a bit longer to set up but are low profile and very comfy. Sat in a Ground force once and noticed the bar on my lower back immediately.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I got a Ground Force the other month.
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> ...


Well I personally have only hunted out of one once, and as far as I am concerned it like it more than my finisher.

What is "THE BLIND" to use in your opinion chris?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

turkishgold11 said:


> What is "THE BLIND" to use in your opinion chris?


It hasn't been made yet, but sooner or later the industry will get it right. :wink:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

HA HA HA, yeah let hope that it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jon_Lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Chris, you should not have to take the doors off at the hinge point.
In the middle of the door under the zipper there is a sleeve that slides, when you pull that sleeve down you'll see the door frame is shock corded.
If you have any questions PM me, it should only take 30 seconds to take this blind down or set it up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the tips Jon. I never claimed I was the most mechanical in the bunch and old blind setup habits are hard to break. I'll have to look closer I guess.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

does anyone put their dog in the ground force bilnd with them?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

no way my dog would ever fit with me.. But i keep a bunch of shells, the mojo case(s) and possibly a few birds with me. My lab is 90 lbs too so that adds all the more reason he wouldn't fit. There isn't a whole lot of extra room, it is a pretty small blind.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Try an S.U.B.. Take a bit longer to set up but are low profile and very comfy. Sat in a Ground force once and noticed the bar on my lower back immediately.


your right on that
final Approach's are the only blind


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

> does anyone put their dog in the ground force bilnd with them?


No way!!!, not in any blind but their own!!!!

Safety, safety, safety!!!!


----------

